# Idaho (Boise)-**urgent**Closing of The Rat Retreat



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Please reply to:
[email protected] or
<[email protected]>

theratretreat @msn.com
dawnmb57 @gmail.com

Friends and acquaintances,
We have 8 days to move and nowhere to go. Our lease has been terminated. We have checked commercial and residential properties and can't find anything. Don and I can always stay in an apartment if we have too, but we have no place to house the rats.

As of today, they will all have to be put to sleep unless someone steps up to help.

All we need is a rental property. We have even considered renting a trailer or large rv and parking on a campground. We don't care where it is or what it is as long as we can keep them safe.

37 of them have been with us since babies and are now almost 2.5 years old. We just need 7 more months to have given them full lives and to have complete research on lifetime care for rats. As most of you know, we have shrunk tumors, cured an eye disease that a vet couldn't cure and found ways to extend their lives that can also be applied to humans.

If you don't know of anyone willing to rent space to us, do you know of anyone who can foster until we find a place? That would be our next to the last choice, but better than the last choice of putting them to sleep.

Please help us to help them. If you can't offer a suggestion, pass this along to ten of your friends who may.

-- 
Dawn Boswell Burke
President
The Rat Retreat, Inc.
2791 Christine St.
Boise, ID 83704
(208) 863-6953
[email protected]
www.theratretreat.org

Thank you,
posted for Dawn by Raquel


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd totally help, but we're too far away. I hope The Rat Retreat can get a place soon.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I checked her site, it looks as if they are not evicted yet. I will send them an e-mail, though! I could possibly foster a few, I am in boise myself. If I cannot do that, I'd be thrilled to donate my time and help out a bit!


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

Not until 4/12 if I read it right. I emailed her, offering to meet her somewhere in the middle. My bf's idea, honestly.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Yes, so they have until tuesday.


----------

